# I need a meet!!



## beany_bot

Hi guys, I really need a meet in Glasgow area or near by. My enthusiasm for detailing is slipping, I cant be bothered and only ever wash it just now, I know this is my issue but a meet always sorts me out in the enthusiasm department.

Any coming up?


----------



## ChuckH

beany_bot said:


> Hi guys, I really need a meet in Glasgow area or near by. My enthusiasm for detailing is slipping, I cant be bothered and only ever wash it just now, I know this is my issue but a meet always sorts me out in the enthusiasm department.
> 
> Any coming up?


Perhaps You should organise one ?......................:thumb::thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed

i dunno if there is one planned for november, if there is ill be there


----------



## Driftland Liaison

If there is one after the 16th November when i get home from offshore i would like to come along.
Show off my new car wife gets the keys today :driver:
I am like a kid in a sweetie shop at the moment not going to be able to stop :detailer:


----------



## RD55 DUN

meet at beany's place then! :wave:

will there be a meet for this month, as i would like to come along.

could do with some products for my winter prep.


----------



## Grizzle

neild92 said:


> If there is one after the 16th November when i get home from offshore i would like to come along.
> Show off my new car wife gets the keys today :driver:
> I am like a kid in a sweetie shop at the moment not going to be able to stop :detailer:
> 
> View attachment 10306
> 
> 
> View attachment 10307


Aye chump does that include balancing wheels lmao :lol:


----------



## Jordan

im up for one too!

could someone give my car a going over on a rotary? 

im too poor to afford one


----------



## badly_dubbed

jason2800 said:


> im up for one too!
> 
> could someone give my car a going over on a rotary?
> 
> im too poor to afford one


LOL gues you don't have a clue how time consuming machine polishing is then....

Not forgetting the hours of prep before you can go near the car with a polisher

Eg foam/wash/apc/wheels/arches/claying/masking up etc etc :lol:


----------



## OCDMike

I think there might be a meet next month at Dave's, but that isn't yet confirmed.

I'll have a few pennies to spend, so if there is one then, i'll be in attendance.


----------



## Audio Advice

*Our place always an option*

Guys we will always be able to accomodate a meet if you guys approve. Workshop can accomodate 5 cars with plenty of room (we can get ten cars in when (under pressure) and we have good heating.

Just a suggestion folks :thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice

*Beautiful*



neild92 said:


> If there is one after the 16th November when i get home from offshore i would like to come along.
> Show off my new car wife gets the keys today :driver:
> I am like a kid in a sweetie shop at the moment not going to be able to stop :detailer:
> 
> View attachment 10306
> 
> 
> View attachment 10307


Stunning chariot - just superb. I am very envious :doublesho


----------



## badly_dubbed

neild92 said:


> If there is one after the 16th November when i get home from offshore i would like to come along.
> Show off my new car wife gets the keys today :driver:
> I am like a kid in a sweetie shop at the moment not going to be able to stop :detailer:
> 
> View attachment 10306
> 
> 
> View attachment 10307


that car runs about my town 

or used to if youve just bought it

:thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

badly_dubbed said:


> that car runs about my town
> 
> or used to if youve just bought it
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah it was from Glenrothes bought it last week.


----------



## badly_dubbed

iirc its also star performances ex demo car


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Didn't know that.
Its in mint condition for a 8 year old motor. No marks /scratches /swirls nothing.
Fair chuffed with it just a shame i have another week offshore before i can get a run in it. 
Boy never even let me drive it when i went to look at it. Think he thought i was going to be a test pilot. Until the wife turned up with the cash he was in :doublesho


----------



## badly_dubbed

neild92 said:


> Didn't know that.
> Its in mint condition for a 8 year old motor. No marks /scratches /swirls nothing.
> Fair chuffed with it just a shame i have another week offshore before i can get a run in it.
> Boy never even let me drive it when i went to look at it. Think he thought i was going to be a test pilot. Until the wife turned up with the cash he was in :doublesho


was it a foreign guy that had it before you?

had a talk with him at work one day about it :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Boy called Paulo aye. Think he owns a kebab shop or pizza something like that in Glenrothes


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Iain S said:


> Guys we will always be able to accomodate a meet if you guys approve. Workshop can accomodate 5 cars with plenty of room (we can get ten cars in when (under pressure) and we have good heating.
> 
> Just a suggestion folks :thumb:


Is that not way over on the west coast??


----------



## beany_bot

Iain S said:


> Guys we will always be able to accomodate a meet if you guys approve. Workshop can accomodate 5 cars with plenty of room (we can get ten cars in when (under pressure) and we have good heating.
> 
> Just a suggestion folks :thumb:


Im up for this, how does one get the ball rolling?


----------



## Agar

I'd like to attend this if it goes ahead. Will keep an eye on the topic.....


----------



## Audio Advice

*nope*



neild92 said:


> Is that not way over on the west coast??


nope - we are in Hillington

5 mins from Glasgow Airport

Just a suggestion though - no hassle? :wave:


----------



## beany_bot

Iain S said:


> nope - we are in Hillington
> 
> 5 mins from Glasgow Airport
> 
> Just a suggestion though - no hassle? :wave:


Im sure plenty people are keen, lets do it:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH

Iain S said:


> nope - we are in Hillington
> 
> 5 mins from Glasgow Airport
> 
> Just a suggestion though - no hassle? :wave:


Sounds Awesome Mate ....................:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Sounds good now i know where it is count me in......:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Sounds good and hopefully we can get the autosmart rep for your area to make an appearance again.


----------



## Grizzle

Iain S said:


> Guys we will always be able to accomodate a meet if you guys approve. Workshop can accomodate 5 cars with plenty of room (we can get ten cars in when (under pressure) and we have good heating.
> 
> Just a suggestion folks :thumb:


How does the 28th November sound????

Your place would make a change :thumb:


----------



## mkv

Argh...Im in Milton Keynes the weekend of the 28th


----------



## Audio Advice

*ok lets do this*

right so lets the get the ball rolling

Do we start it here or start a new thread somewhere else? :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Not able to make the 28th either.
Mercedes booked in on the 28th.


----------



## Dave KG

I'm away in the afternoon but may be able to pop along for the morning 



caledonia said:


> Not able to make the 28th either.
> Mercedes booked in on the 28th.


Its the 29th, Gordon  For the Merc


----------



## Grizzle

Funny i have an SL500 on the 29th also...spooky.


----------



## ross-1888

must have been because Gordon, Dave, and kg were booked for that day ha lol. 

wont be able to make this day unless plans change ill be working like a mofo getting uni work finished for the tuesday


----------



## Grizzle

ross-1888 said:


> must have been because Gordon, Dave, and kg were booked for that day ha lol.


Doubtful there are just as good detailer else were mate.


----------



## jim55

i take it the 28ths a saturday ??if so il b there,hillington estate is 5 min from me :thumb:ill watch this and see if its confirmed :wave:


----------



## -Ally-

Grizzle said:


> Doubtful there are just as good detailer else were mate.


but davekg is the master :wave:


----------



## jim55

oops ,,just checked 2 weeks tdy ..add me to the list..when /where?:thumb:


----------



## ross-1888

i have no doubts that there is, but you probably wont find any guys who devote so much of there time to helping folk out and giving FREE advice.

and theres not many detailers that post up on this forum showing there work under direct light either, or who do such detailed write ups.

ive not known them for that long only from the last few meets and on here and the advice and help they give is first class and on watching a few details that they have done there work IMO is first class and great value for money. when you consider what other supporters and non DW supporters charge. 

even at meets the guys are always willing to put on demos (for FREE) and show folk what can be acheived.


----------



## -Ally-

Grizzle said:


> Funny i have an SL500 on the 29th also...spooky.


Didn't know you actually done detailing as a proper business mate. Never do any studio posts etc ?


----------



## mkv

"Free" advise is available all over this forum...Thats the idea of it. Any meets have "FREE" demos. The swapping of techniques and ideas is the idea of meets.

Yes, I agree the write ups they do are very good and detailed with great insight and advise. The advise and experiance I have gained from them is immesnse. Im sure if every DW supporter including Dave, Davy and Gordon, did a full write up of every detail they did, they would spent more time in front of a pc than working.

I dont know what they charge, nor do I know what other detailers charge. Everyone offering a detailing service,DW supporter or not, works out overheads, time, cost of products, etc and decides on cost from there. Thats what a business is and what pays the bills. Its then up to the customer to decide if they want to pay it.

Most of the studio threads are with photos in direct light at some point in the post.


----------



## ross-1888

(NOT DIRECTED AT ANYONE)

studio and showroom posts imo usually show the defects under direct lights and once they have"completed" the panel then the lights are gone and its a reflection shot. which doesnt show if all removable defects are gone. but credit where credit is due mate there are folk who will show there finished work under lights.

i know everone has different over heads and wants to make different money. 

and if you read what i have said in the above post, IMO dave kg caledonia and dubbed offer first class work as shown in there posts in studio for great knock down affordable prices.

ive seen folk charge well over £400-£500 quid for details which is fine its what they want and what folk will pay them for the work they doo.

its like the wax situation. there are waxes in the market under £20 that knock the socks off some high end waxes at £70, £80,£90


----------



## mkv

Im not saying it was directed at anyone in particular.
My motto is always use the best product for any job. It does not matter if it cost £1 or £1000. If it produces the desired result then use it.


----------



## Grizzle

AllyRS said:


> Didn't know you actually done detailing as a proper business mate. Never do any studio posts etc ?


Not allowed to mate good old DW rules :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888

i thought anyone could post up in the showroom section


----------



## mkv

Anyone can post in the showroom but not advertise their business or openlly say its a customers car. That would be against DW rules. Most stick to these rules. Some get close the edge.
Only DW supporters are allowed to post in the studio and are listed in "Need a detailer" section for the area they cover.


----------



## Grizzle

ross-1888 said:


> i thought anyone could post up in the showroom section


Depending on how many you do i could post one everyday but then it would look highly suspicious, and coming from last year being a supporter and this year not and posting work will get me mentioned in that little secret section/s on DW


----------



## ross-1888

mkv said:


> Anyone can post in the showroom but not advertise their business or openlly say its a customers car. That would be against DW rules. Most stick to these rules. Some get close the edge.
> Only DW supporters are allowed to post in the studio and are listed in "Need a detailer" section for the area they cover.


Did i say anything about advertising or any of the crap that your going on about. all i said was i thought anyone could post in the showroom section. and obviously anyone can as long as they dont say its a customers car or show there company name.


----------



## ross-1888

Grizzle said:


> Depending on how many you do i could post one everyday but then it would look highly suspicious, and coming from last year being a supporter and this year not and posting work will get me mentioned in that little secret section/s on DW


ah! got ya,:thumb: yeah there not that secret any more now are they.


----------



## -Ally-

secret section ? huh...


----------



## mkv

All I did was point out the rules of the showroom and studio sections.... It was you that asked the question "i thought anyone could post up in the showroom section "........:wave:


----------



## ross-1888

mkv said:


> "i thought anyone could post up in the showroom section "........:wave:


how is that a question?

anyway who gives a toss. i know why he doesnt post in the section that he can post in. so you can jump down off your perch...:wave:


----------



## mkv

Oh thank goodness for that..My feet were hurting.....:lol:


----------



## ross-1888

i think there is a meet somewhere in this thread. hope it goes well.


----------



## beany_bot

ross-1888 said:


> i think there is a meet somewhere in this thread. hope it goes well.


quite right, back on topic please


----------



## OCDMike

Ok, so lets get this planned. (i'm not doing it bcos i'm rubbish at planning, but here is a start).

*Location: *

AUDIO ADVICE (GLASGOW)

Block 130,
Unit2,
58 Naysmyth Road South,
Hillington Industrial Estate,
Glasgow. G52 4RE

*
Date & Time: *Unconfirmed

*Plan for the Day:* Detailing and Audio related?

Interested in attending: 
1. OCDMike


----------



## Phil23

OCDMike said:


> Ok, so lets get this planned. (i'm not doing it bcos i'm rubbish at planning, but here is a start).
> 
> *Location: *
> 
> AUDIO ADVICE (GLASGOW)
> 
> Block 130,
> Unit2,
> 58 Naysmyth Road South,
> Hillington Industrial Estate,
> Glasgow. G52 4RE
> 
> *
> Date & Time: *Unconfirmed
> 
> *Plan for the Day:* Detailing and Audio related?
> 
> Interested in attending:
> 1. OCDMike


2. Phil23


----------



## Bratwurst

Ok, so lets get this planned. (i'm not doing it bcos i'm rubbish at planning, but here is a start).

Location:

AUDIO ADVICE (GLASGOW)

Block 130,
Unit2,
58 Naysmyth Road South,
Hillington Industrial Estate,
Glasgow. G52 4RE


Date & Time: Unconfirmed

Plan for the Day: Detailing and Audio related?


Interested in attending:
1. OCDMike
2. Phil23 
3. wee_green_mini (Dennis)


----------



## Grinnall v8

As long as I am not working I will be there:thumb:

Location:

AUDIO ADVICE (GLASGOW)
Block 130,
Unit2,
58 Naysmyth Road South,
Hillington Industrial Estate,
Glasgow. G52 4RE


Date & Time: Unconfirmed

Plan for the Day: Detailing and Audio related?


Interested in attending:
1. OCDMike
2. Phil23 
3. wee_green_mini (Dennis) 
4. Grinnall v8 (Billy)


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Location:

AUDIO ADVICE (GLASGOW)
Block 130,
Unit2,
58 Naysmyth Road South,
Hillington Industrial Estate,
Glasgow. G52 4RE


Date & Time: Unconfirmed

Plan for the Day: Detailing and Audio related?


Interested in attending:
1. OCDMike
2. Phil23
3. wee_green_mini (Dennis)
4. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
5. Glasgow_Gio (for some of the day)


----------



## beany_bot

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Location:
> 
> AUDIO ADVICE (GLASGOW)
> Block 130,
> Unit2,
> 58 Naysmyth Road South,
> Hillington Industrial Estate,
> Glasgow. G52 4RE
> 
> Date & Time: Unconfirmed
> 
> Plan for the Day: Detailing and Audio related?
> 
> Interested in attending:
> 1. OCDMike
> 2. Phil23
> 3. wee_green_mini (Dennis)
> 4. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
> 5. Glasgow_Gio (for some of the day)


6. Beany_bot


----------



## West End1981

Location:

AUDIO ADVICE (GLASGOW)
Block 130,
Unit2,
58 Naysmyth Road South,
Hillington Industrial Estate,
Glasgow. G52 4RE


Date & Time: Unconfirmed

Plan for the Day: Detailing and Audio related?


Interested in attending:
1. OCDMike
2. Phil23
3. wee_green_mini (Dennis)
4. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
5. Glasgow_Gio (for some of the day)
6. Beany_bot
7. newbie-ocd


----------



## jim55

1. OCDMike
2. Phil23
3. wee_green_mini (Dennis)
4. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
5. Glasgow_Gio (for some of the day)
6. Beany_bot
7. newbie-ocd 
8. jim55(jim)

another one added:thumb:


----------



## Jordan

Location:

AUDIO ADVICE (GLASGOW)
Block 130,
Unit2,
58 Naysmyth Road South,
Hillington Industrial Estate,
Glasgow. G52 4RE


Date & Time: Unconfirmed

Plan for the Day: Detailing and Audio related?


Interested in attending:
1. OCDMike
2. Phil23
3. wee_green_mini (Dennis)
4. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
5. Glasgow_Gio (for some of the day)
6. Beany_bot
7. newbie-ocd
8. jim55(jim)
9. jason2800


----------



## Leodhasach

Location:

AUDIO ADVICE (GLASGOW)
Block 130,
Unit2,
58 Naysmyth Road South,
Hillington Industrial Estate,
Glasgow. G52 4RE


Date & Time: Unconfirmed

Plan for the Day: Detailing and Audio related?


Interested in attending:
1. OCDMike
2. Phil23
3. wee_green_mini (Dennis)
4. Grinnall v8 (Billy)
5. Glasgow_Gio (for some of the day)
6. Beany_bot
7. newbie-ocd
8. jim55(jim)
9. jason2800
10. Leodhasach (Andrew)

What time is this happening?


----------



## jim55

Leodhasach said:


> What time is this happening?


yeah?what time ???is it a secret?:lol:


----------



## jim55

so i take it this is a non starter then??ach well its dry for a change ,im gona wash the car)


----------



## Audio Advice

*meeting*

what about next Saturday folks :wave:

I am happy if you guys want to finalise things - we should have Skyline finished by then. This GTR has been fun :thumb:

Cheers

Iain


----------



## Jordan

the 12th?


im up for that!


----------



## Bratwurst

Iain S said:


> what about next Saturday folks :wave:
> 
> I am happy if you guys want to finalise things - we should have Skyline finished by then. This GTR has been fun :thumb:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Iain


Aw here, you kept that quiet - you didn't say you had a GTR in there ya madman!

Maybe coz I haven't spoken to you for a while...


----------



## Grinnall v8

I am up for next saturday:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Audio Advice

wee_green_mini said:


> Aw here, you kept that quiet - you didn't say you had a GTR in there ya madman!
> 
> Maybe coz I haven't spoken to you for a while...


Come on round mate - its stunning.

Right then I'll make a start for next Saturday

Where and when: Audio Advice Glasgow - G52 4RE / Saturday 12th December
10am until 3pm

1. Iain S
2. Wee Green Mini
3. Grinnal V8
4. Jason 2800


----------



## Jordan

10am?

your lucky if i see the good side of 1pm on a saturday :lol:

i'll be along though, don't panic


----------



## Bratwurst

Thanks for letting us collect in your place Iain - much appreciated!

See you then china!


----------



## spitfire

What's happening in the way of detailing?


----------



## Bratwurst

I'm going to bring a few old rags and some fairy liquid :lol:


----------



## spitfire

wee_green_mini said:


> I'm going to bring a few old rags and some fairy liquid :lol:


You can do mine too then. (not)


----------



## Bratwurst

This will be my first DW meet Spitfire, so I have no idea about who's doing what. I think I'll just bring some of my own stuff and see what happens on the night.


----------



## Jordan

wee_green_mini said:


> This will be my first DW meet Spitfire, so I have no idea about who's doing what. I think I'll just bring some of my own stuff and see what happens on the night.


same, here, first meet.

dont laugh at how small i am:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

:lol::lol:

Well I'm the tall one that's so skinny I can hide behind lamp-posts.


----------



## Audio Advice

*Ok folks - we're up and running*

Right a wee bit more info here

I have today spoken to local Autosmart rep and he has confirmed he will be in attendance at this meeting. I also contacted Dave from Car Wash N Wax who hopes to also be there. If Dave cant make it I intend to ask him to leave some stock with me, so that we can sell on his behalf - so if any of you have any specific requirements or CG stuff you would like Dave to bring then please add it to the end of your name on attendance list.

Mods: Would this post be better re-listed under Events as 'Glasgow Meet 12th December' etc;?? - Just a suggestion 

Looking forward to having a wee chat now :doublesho

Great stuff :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

GEt it relisted with highlighted details etc on it. I'll try to make an appearance. I believe I'm off Saturday but that can all change.


----------



## Dougster

Spoony said:


> GEt it relisted with highlighted details etc on it. I'll try to make an appearance. I believe I'm off Saturday but that can all change.


All that time when you could be sorting your own car out 1000yds away...............

:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Meh, my cars not too important - got fields to plough that sort of thing lol!


----------



## Grinnall v8

BUMP

Come on people last meet of the year and Autosmart van
full of goodies for sale AND hopefully even more goodies from
Dave @ Chemical Guys :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jordan

I'll defo be along. Can't buy anything tho :lol:


----------



## West End1981

Iain S said:


> so if any of you have any specific requirements or CG stuff you would like Dave to bring then please add it to the end of your name on attendance list.
> 
> Great stuff :thumb:


A few of the medium to light hex logic pads would be nice and some CG Rocket Polish.

Saw it being used at the last washnwax meet and was pretty impressed.

Newbie-ocd


----------



## Nanoman

I'll be there. No money to spend though. I'll bring the Mrs Lexus with me because I'm going to be bringing it back to life from the it's current state over the next few weeks/months.


----------



## Spoony

Tell Dave to bring me a sample of CG Pro Detailer and sample of Speedwipe . I'm interested.


----------



## Will-S

Where and when: Audio Advice Glasgow - G52 4RE / Saturday 12th December
10am until 3pm

1. Iain S
2. Wee Green Mini
3. Grinnal V8
4. Jason 2800
5. Will-S


----------



## Nanoman

Where and when: Audio Advice Glasgow - G52 4RE / Saturday 12th December
10am until 3pm

1. Iain S
2. Wee Green Mini
3. Grinnal V8
4. Jason 2800
5. Will-S
6. Grantwils
7. MKV - told me he'd be along 11-ish


----------



## caledonia

All the best for the meet tomorrow lads.
Will make one of these meets at Iain's one day. But as of before prior booked.

Hope you all have a good one.
Gordon.

p.s. I was told I just missed you today Grant. Arrived at Davids just after you had left.


----------



## ross-1888

yes lol that was grant he looked very very lost as he tried to find the unit today lol


----------



## Spoony

I went to this, why not. Was a good meet, Iain has some lovely cars in there at the moment.

Good to put faces to names, and had a good bit of banter there guys. Hopefully weathers better for next one!


----------



## ross-1888

unfortunatly i couldnt be there this morning boo hoo!! had to work in the minus temperatures this morning


----------



## Spoony

ross-1888 said:


> unfortunatly i couldnt be there this morning boo hoo!! had to work in the minus temperatures this morning


Ach I just stood about in the freezing cold anyways. There's always next time Ross.


----------



## Bratwurst

Thanks to Iain for hosting our meet today! Thanks also for providing endless cups of tea!

It was good to meet a bunch of new people today. New to see, but not new to 'talk' on the forum with, that is.

Bloody cold right enough, brrrrr.


----------



## West End1981

Cheers to the bloke who let me using his PTG on my MX-5 although I did I s**t myself. Readings of 70-80 around the majority of my car. Apparently this is normal for Mazdas though so no need to throw away the silverline just yet. Will just stick to filler products from now on.

Cheers anyway was nice to meet people even if it was freezing !!!!


----------



## Jordan

newbie-ocd said:


> Readings of 70-80 around the majority of my car. Apparently this is normal for Mazdas though


liiiiiiiesssssss :lol:

at least yours was petty even,

i got 127 on my tailgate, but over 250 on my bonnet 

but yeah, it was a good day, but cold as hell!


----------



## Nanoman

Aye, it was a good meet. 

Thanks to the hosts for letting us use their unit - that GTR was nice although it could do with a good polish! 
Thanks to WeeGreenMini for the cups of tea - nice seats in the mini! Thanks to Steve for the use of the PTG - very useful info and glad it showed the only paintwork was the bonnet as I suspected.

Good to put faces to names (and log-ins)! I've started an interesting test on the Lexus thanks to Spoony and WKM. The tailgate was masked in to 3 sections and we applied Victoria Concours, CG 5050 & Zymol Carbon. Didn't leave much time for it to cure but it'll give me an indication of which one I'm going to use once I see how they cope in this wee test - thanks guys!!!


----------



## Jordan

grantwils said:


> Aye, it was a good meet.
> 
> Thanks to the hosts for letting us use their unit - that GTR was nice although it could do with a good polish!
> Thanks to WeeGreenMini for the cups of tea - nice seats in the mini! Thanks to Steve for the use of the PTG - very useful info and glad it showed the only paintwork was the bonnet as I suspected.
> 
> Good to put faces to names (and log-ins)! I've started an interesting test on the Lexus thanks to Spoony and WKM. The tailgate was masked in to 3 sections and we applied Victoria Concours, CG 5050 & Zymol Carbon. Didn't leave much time for it to cure but it'll give me an indication of which one I'm going to use once I see how they cope in this wee test - thanks guys!!!


cheers for letting me have a use at that degreaser and things!

going to probably give my wheels a going over tommorow if i can, depending on the weather


----------



## Will-S

Big thanks to Iain for letting us use your facilities. Your son is a credit to you, mate. Very sociable and well mannered little gentleman. Hope he gets everything on his Santa list.

Nice to meet the guys today. Had a good time and really enjoyed the banter.

Roll on the next meet.

:thumb:


----------



## Jordan

Will-S said:


> Big thanks to Iain for letting us use your facilities. Your son is a credit to you, mate. Very sociable and well mannered little gentleman. Hope he gets everything on his Santa list.
> 
> Nice to meet the guys today. Had a good time and really enjoyed the banter.
> 
> Roll on the next meet.
> 
> :thumb:


were you the fella talking to him about santa and the argos catologue?

that was awesome, his eyes were massive listening to you :lol:


----------



## Spoony

Also Jason you had the seat yeah? Check out my full correction - I think your paint will come up a treat just like it 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=124303


----------



## mkv

It was dammed cold today!
I was a little late due to work commitments. Very good meet though.
Thanks to Ian for the use of his superb and warm unit! 
Always good to see new faces and it was a pleasure to meet everyone. It seemed everyone had a good time and info shared. 
The tea and choccy bars were flowing thanks to green mini.
Thanks to DaveG for coming and thanks to Dougie @ AS for emptying many people wallets!
The weather was a bit rough which always makes winter meets difficult to get anything done. 

Many thanks to everyone.

Steve


----------



## Jordan

Spoony said:


> Also Jason you had the seat yeah? Check out my full correction - I think your paint will come up a treat just like it
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=124303


wawaweewah,

thats some correction, i guess i'll need to get my finger out and get a DA sometime next year!


----------



## Spoony

jason2800 said:


> wawaweewah,
> 
> thats some correction, i guess i'll need to get my finger out and get a DA sometime next year!


I must say though that was under DaveKGs excellent skills, but it shows whats achievable


----------



## Will-S

jason2800 said:


> were you the fella talking to him about santa and the argos catologue?
> 
> that was awesome, his eyes were massive listening to you :lol:


Yes that was me. Got a son of my own so was talking from experience.


----------



## juls

mkv said:


> It was dammed cold today!
> I was a little late due to work commitments. Very good meet though.
> Thanks to Ian for the use of his superb and warm unit!
> Always good to see new faces and it was a pleasure to meet everyone. It seemed everyone had a good time and info shared.
> The tea and choccy bars were flowing thanks to green mini.
> Thanks to DaveG for coming and thanks to Dougie @ AS for emptying many people wallets!
> The weather was a bit rough which always makes winter meets difficult to get anything done.
> 
> Many thanks to everyone.
> 
> Steve


Dont even think of posting that pic!!! (Grizzle) :thumb:


----------



## Will-S

Was that the one with the dirty sponge from my car after demo'ing the tango?

Very professional posing:lol:


----------



## mkv

juls said:


> Dont even think of posting that pic!!! (Grizzle) :thumb:


Ha ha!...I would never do that!...

Especially with some of the keyboard warriors about!


----------



## mkv

Will-S said:


> Was that the one with the dirty sponge from my car after demo'ing the tango?
> 
> Very professional posing:lol:


Its saved for posterity!.....:lol:


----------



## Grinnall v8

Had a great wee day yesterday and it was good to put
some faces to names :thumb::thumb: thanks again to Iian
for letting us use his *WARM* unit and hopefully the next time the weather will be a little higher in
tempeture (dennis needs warmth). Thanks also to the autosmart rep
and to Dave (chemical guys) ever wee bit helps at a meet :thumb:

Till next time all the best Billy:wave:


----------



## beany_bot

How did i miss this!?


----------



## Audio Advice

*Thank you*



Will-S said:


> Big thanks to Iain for letting us use your facilities. Your son is a credit to you, mate. Very sociable and well mannered little gentleman. Hope he gets everything on his Santa list.
> 
> Nice to meet the guys today. Had a good time and really enjoyed the banter.
> 
> Roll on the next meet.
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks mate - appreciate that. He does love cars and coming in with me on a Saturday

Cheers again :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

beany_bot said:


> How did i miss this!?


your so slow :wall:


----------

